#  Schulmedizin >   Weber C Fraktur >

## Christa7

Hallo,  
ich habe mir vor 9 Wochen den linken Fuß gebrochen (Weber C). Er wurde operiert (5Loch Platte, Schrauben, Zugschraube, keine Stellschraube). Zunächst verlief die Wundheilung sowie die gesamte Heilung sehr gut. Seit ich den Fuß belasten darf, habe ich aber beim Auftreten sehr starke Schmerzen im Großzehengrundgelenk aber auch im gesamten Mittelfuß. An der Bruchstelle habe ich keine Schmerzen. Eine Röntgenaufnahme ergab keinen krankhaften Befund. Nach Belastung ist der Fuß immer noch geschwollen.
Hinzu kommt, dass sich seit 3 Tagen an zwei Stellen der Wunde ca. 2Cent große dunkelrote Flecken gebildet haben und an einer Stelle eine Art Blase. Diese drei Stellen brennen ziemlich stark.
Was könnte die Schmerzen im Mittelfuß und an der Zehen hervorrufen? Wieso habe ich jetzt nach 9 Wochen plötzlich an der Wunde eine Entzündung? Wie soll ich diese behandeln?
Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
Christa

----------


## der strumpf

Hallo Christa! 
Also die Schmerzen im am Fuss können auch durch eine veränderte Belastung hervorgerufen werden. "Nach Belastung ist der Fuss immer noch geschwollen" - grundsätzlich schwillt der Fuss bei Belastung an, bei Entlastung ab.  
Was eher Grund zur Sorge gibt, ist die Wunde. Stellt sich die Frage ob Infekt oder Schwellung mit Spannung der Haut, was auch zu Blasen und Flecken führen kann.  
Mein Vorschlag:  *-Klinische Untersuchung* durch den behandelnden Arzt. Ev. ist die Sache nur oberflächlich. *-Laboruntersuchung* mit Bestimmung der Entzündungsparameter (Leukozyten, CRP) *-Röntgenbild des Unterschenkels* in zwei Ebenen mit der Frage nach Konsolidation, Sekundärfraktur, Materiallockerung (als indirektes Infektzeichen). Falls unklar CT. 
Metall ist ein Fremdkörper, wo das Immunsystem schlecht wirken kann. Daher ist es nicht selten, dass Infekte nach Osteosynthesen auftreten, gerade bei traumatischen Ereignissen. Das Metall soll bei einem Infekt sofort entfernt werden, da es sonst zur Knochenbeteiligung kommen kann (Osteomyelitis).  
Alles Gute!

----------


## Christa7

Hallo, der Strumpf, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort!
 Ich war vor drei Tagen noch mal bei dem behandelnden Arzt, der den Fuß operiert hat. Er sagte, die Schmerzen seien normal und könnten noch eine Weile andauern. Die Wunde, so meinte er, sei auch nicht besorgniserregend, obwohl  da immer noch zwei sehr rote Flecken sind . Die Blase ist etwas flacher geworden. Die Haut über der Wunde spannt sehr, und sie ist hauchdünn und brennt. Im ganzen Knöchel, Innen- wie Außenknöchel, sind ganz viele kleine blaue Punkte, die sehen aus wie kleine Blutergüsse und werden immer mehr. Der Arzt hat es sich nur ganz kurz angesehen und mir dann gesagt, ich solle den Fuß bewegen aber nicht zu viel. Die ganze Untersuchung hat höchstens drei Minuten gedauert.
Ich werde gleich morgen versuchen, bei einem anderen Orthopäden einen Termin zu bekommen und dann um Laboruntersuchungen und Röntgenbidl des Unterschenkels und evt. eine CT bitten. Nach Belastung ist immer der ganze Unterschenkel blau-rot verfärbt. Das klingt aber nach ein bis zwei Stunden wieder ab. Morbus Sudeck oder Trombose sei es nicht, sagte der Arzt. Aber da er nur so wenig Zeit hatte, traue ich seiner Aussage nicht.
Wie ist es überhaupt möglich, dass sich im Innern nach 11 Wochen ein Infekt bildet, wo doch von außen die Wunde seit mehr als 9 Wochen dicht ist? 
Viele Grüße,  Christa

----------


## der strumpf

Hallo nochmals. Also ich denke mindestens ein Kontroll-Rx und Labor sind gerechtfertigt. Grundsätzlich ist es immer sehr schwierig ohne klinischen Befund eine Aussage zu machen -und ich möchte auf keinen Fall deinem Arzt in den Rücken fallen.  
Zur Frage: Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten, wie ein Infekt nach 9 Wochen entstehen kann: 
1. Die Keime sind bei der Op reingekommen und haben sich seither langsam vermehrt. Die Haut ist nie steril, auch nicht nach gründlicher desinfektion. Daher erhält man i.d.R. auch eine Dosis Antibiotika bei Osteosynthesen.
2. Die Keime sind via Wunde an die Platte gekommen.
3. Die Keime sind via Blutbahn an die Platte gelangt, wo sie sich wie oben beschrieben gut vermehren können. 
Bitte gib doch kurz Beschweid, wenn die exakte Diagnose da ist, würde mich sehr interessieren! Übrigens gespannte Haut mit Blasenbildung ist immer ein Zeichen von Schwellung. Also weniger belasten, viel ruhen und hochlagern. 
LG und alles Gute.

----------


## Christa7

Hallo, der Strumpf, 
vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich habe heute bei einem anderen Orthopäden angerufen und zunächst meinen Fall der Sekretärin geschildert. Sie sagte, der Arzt würde zurückrufen. Das hat er auch getan. Als er hörte, wer mich operiert hat (Chefarzt der Unfallchirurgie im Krankenhaus), sagte er nur: 'Wenn der keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht, dann gibt es auch keinen.' 
Es gibt noch einen weiteren Orthopäden hier, aber der ist kein Fußspezialist, sondern in erster Linie Spezialist für Bandscheiben. Einen Termin bei ihm könnte ich frühestens in 6 Wochen bekommen. 
Ich habe langsam Panik. Der Fuß schmerzt beim Gehen weiterhin im Vorderfußbereich, hauptsächlich am Großzehengrundgelenk, und die Entzündung wird nicht besser. Die Stelle ist rot und brennt. Ich lege immer sauberen Verbandsmull zwischen Knöchel und Socken und trage Schuhe, die den Knöchel nicht berühren, damit die extrem dünne Haut am Knöchel nicht aufreißt.   
- Was kann ich in den nächsten 6 Wochen außerdem noch tun?  Gibt es irgendeine entzündungshemmende Salbe, die ich auftragen könnte? Gibt es entzündungshemmende Tabletten, die ich einnehmen könnte? Mein Hausarzt ist noch 10 Tage in Urlaub. Außerdem hat er von Knochenbrüchen keine Ahnung (sagt er selber). 
- Was mache ich, wenn der dritte Orthopäde auch nichts unternehmen will, weil er dem Chefarzt nicht widersprechen will?
- Wieviel darf ich den Fuß belasten?  Darf ich 15 Minuten am Stück mit Krücken z. B. im Supermarkt einkaufen gehen?
-  Autofahren ist schmerzfrei und unproblematisch, aber darf ich überhaupt Auto fahren? Der Arzt hat es mir seit 2 Wochen erlaubt.
- Was kann in den nächsten 6 Wochen schlimmstenfalls passieren? Wie merke ich, wenn ich eine Sepsis im ganzen Körper bekomme?  
Vielen herzlichen Dank, wenn Sie mir noch einmal meine Fragen beantworten. 
viele Grüße,  Christa

----------


## der strumpf

Schwieriger Fall! Grundsätzlich würde ich folgendes empfehlen: 
Belastung: Nach Massgaben der Beschwerden. Das heisst so viel bewegen und belasten, wie es die Schmerzen zulassen. Tut es arg weh, war es zu viel. Autofahren ist zwar möglich, sollte aber nur gemacht werden wenn absolut keine Kompromisse einigegangen werden müssen. Da muss man ehrlich zu sich selbst sein: Ist z.B. eine Vollbremsung möglich? 
Lokale Therapie: Die Wunde kann täglich mit einer antiseptischen Lösung (Betadine, Octenisept...) gereinigt und anschliessend trocken verbunden werden. Salben würde ich nicht empfehlen, da die Haut aufgeweicht und die Wundheilung gestört wird.   
Medikamente: Es gibt eine Reihe Entzündungshemmer (Ibuprofen, Mefenacid). Dies sind alles NSAR, welche Nebenwirkungen haben können! Also nur in Absprache mit einem Arzt. 
Falls es wirklich ein Infekt ist, wird sich das bald mit Fieber, keine Schmerzlinderung, Eiter aus der Wunde usw. zeigen.  
Wie schon oben gesagt, ist es immer sehr schierig eine Aussage zu treffen, wenn kein klinischer Befund, Labor und RX vorhanden sind. Ev. handelt es sich wirklich nur um eine etwas verzögerte Wundheilung, und ich will hier keinesfalls den Teufel an die Wand malen... Trotzdem finde ich es unverständlich, dass nicht genau untersucht und abgeklärt wird. Im Bestenfall ist alles i.O. -15min Arbeit, ein RX und Labor sind wesentlich günstiger als eine Osteomyelitis! 
Grüsse

----------


## Christa7

Hallo, der Strumpf, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Sie sind meine einzige Hilfe, der Einzige, der mir Rat geben kann. 
Eine Vollbremsung kann ich problemlos machen, weil ich mir ja den linken, nicht den rechten Fuß gebrochen habe. Außerdem tut der linke Fuß beim Kuppeln nicht weh. 
Bekomme ich die antiseptische Lösungen rezeptfrei in der Apotheke? 
Ibuprofen habe ich im Krankenhaus bekommen und noch eine Woche danach. Als der Gips abkam, sah die Wunde ja noch prima aus, ohne jegliche Entzündung. Die kam erst mit der Belastung. Da ich nur eine Niere habe, möchte ich natürlich soweit wie möglich nierenschädigende Medikamente vermeiden.  
Wenn es schlimmer wird, wenn also Fieber und Eiter hinzukommen, dann hoffe ich, dass mein Hausarzt, der in 9 Tagen wiederkommt, etwas dagegen tun kann. Ich denke auch, dass es ein Morbus Sudeck sein kann wegen der blau-roten Verfärbung des Fußes und teilweis des Unterschenkels und der vielen kleinen blauen Flecken. Aber das wird mein Hausarzt ja nicht erkennen können. Und ins Krnakenhaus kann er mich nicht überweisen. Dann lande ich ja wieder bei dem Chefarzt der Unfallstation. 
Ich hoffe, es ist nur eine verzögerte Wundheilung. Ich melde mich mal wieder. Vielen herzlichen Dank, dass Sie meine Fragen beantworten. 
Viele Grüße,  Christa

----------


## Christa7

Hallo, der Strumpf, 
hier mal ein Update.
Ich war inzwischen beim Hausarzt und auch bei dem dritten Orthopäden. Entzündungszeichen im Blut sind nicht da, und die Wunde sieht auch nicht mehr ganz so rot aus. Nur abends sind die dunkelroten Flecken noch da und brennen, aber es ist kein Eiter ausgetreten. Der Fuß ist am Innen- und Außenknöchel weiterhin mit unzähligen keleinen blauen Flecken übersät.
Der dritte Orthopäde wagte, wie vorhergesehen, nicht die Diagnose des Leiters der Unfallchirurgie, der mich operiert hat, anzuzweifeln. Es meinte, es sei alles ok und sagte abschließend: 'Ältere Menschen empfinden Schmerzen eben stärker'. Dabei bin ich erst 56. 
Und so laufe ich weiterhin mit starken Schmerzen herum. Der stärkste Schmerz ist am Großzehengrundgelenk. Es ist ein ziehender Wundschmerz, und es sammelt sich immer viel Wasser an der großen Zehe an. Außerdem habe ich bei jedem Schritt einen starken, stechenden Schmerz dort, wo die Syndesmose sitzt, die ja gerissen war. Ich humple immer noch sehr stark und kann den Fuß nicht richtig abrollen. Irgendeine Blockade ist im Fußgelenk vorne, ich kann den Fuß zwar ganz gut strecken, aber nicht gut hochziehen.  
Ich bin richtig verzweifelt. Die Operation ist jetzt 14 Wochen her, und eine Besserung kann jetzt ja nicht mehr eintreten. Ich bin nur froh, dass ich einen überwiegend sitzenden Beruf habe. Aber es fällt mir schwer, mich damit abzufinden, nie wieder richtig gehen zu können und bei jedem Schritt große Schmerzen zu haben. Ich kann höchstens 100m am Stück gehen, dann sind die Schmerzen so stark, dass ich stehenbleiben und mich ausruhen muss.  
Das alles kann doch nicht normal sein! Glauben Sie, dass es für mich noch irgendeine Hilfe gibt? 
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. 
Viele Grüße,  Christa

----------


## Christa7

Hallo, der Strumpf, 
es wäre super nett, wenn Sie mir noch einmal antworten und mir einen Rat geben könnten. 
Die Schmerzen sind nach wie vor sehr stark, und ich kann fast 4 Monate nachdem der Bruch operiert wurde, immer noch nicht richtig gehen, vor allem keine Treppen runtergehen, und habe bei jedem Schritt sehr starke Schmerzen. Nach 100 Metern schmerzt der Fuß so stark, dass ich mich ausruhen muss. Die Schmerzen sitzen immer noch am Großzehengrundgelenk und auf dem Spann, aber auch verstärkt dort, wo die Syndesmose sitzt. Ich bin verzweifelt. 
Viele Grüße,  Christa

----------


## Christa7

Hallo, 
schade, dass mir niemand mit einem Rat helfen kann. Ich habe weiterhin sehr starke Schmerzen, jetzt auch an der Naht und am Bruch und weiterhin oben auf dem Spann. Ein normales Gehen ist nicht möglich. Ich kann nicht abrollen. Schon nach 10 - 20 Schritten tut der Fuß so stark weh, dass ich nicht weitergehen kann. Die Beweglichkeit nimmt immer mehr ab. Der Fuß wird ganz schnell dick und heiß. Die Wundnaht ist oft feuerrot. Ist der Rollstuhl der einzige Ausweg?
Vielen Dank, wenn mir doch noch jemand einen Rat geben kann.
Viele Grüße,  Christa

----------


## spokes

können die Probleme vom eingebauten Metall kommen?  
Das eine Naht (Schlüsselbein) noch länger rot ist kenne ich von mir auch. Da hat es über ein Jahr gedauert, bis die blasser wurde. 
Wieso Rollstuhl? Nimm doch Krücken, jedenfalls wenn es eine längere Strecke zu gehen ist.

----------


## Christa7

Hallo, spokes, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort.  
Ich glaube nicht, dass alle Schmerzen vom Metall kommen können, zumindest nicht die Hauptschmerzen. Die sind auf dem Fußrücken und am Großzehengrundgelenk, und da ist ja kein Metall.
Wenn die Wundheilung über ein Jahr dauern kann, wie bei dir, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Dann wird es bei mir mit der Wunde wohl auch noch besser werden.
Ich lauf ja schon meistens mit Krücken, und selbst damit tut der Fuß weh. Ein Bekannter meinte, der Arzt könnte bei der OP einen Nerv verletzt haben, und das könne man nicht wieder rückgängig machen. Könnte es evt. sein, dass bei der OP ein großes Blutgefäß verletzt wurde und danach viel Blut in den Fuß gelaufen ist, das jetzt auf die Nerven drückt? Unter dem Fuß ist eine Verdickung, die immer größer wird.  
Vielen Dank für weitere Antworten. 
Viele Grüße,  Christa

----------


## teletubi

Hallo liebes Forum, 
ich hatte auch eine Weber C. Ich werde mal den Ablauf bis heute schildern, vielleicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen. 
  Am 5. Dezember 2011 bin ich mit meinem Hund spazieren gegangen und an einem Abhang wegen Nässe gestürzt und eine ausgewaschene Rinne herunter gerutscht.
  Nach 3 Metern Rutschstrecke  hat sich mein rechter Fuß seitlich verfangen und es gab einen Knacks. Der Fuß war 90 Grad nach rechts abgewinkelt. 
  Ergebnis, Weber C mit Innenbandriss, und die Syndesmose ist auch durch. 
  Zum Glück hatte ich mein Telefon dabei und war schon etwa 15 Minuten später im Krankenhaus. 
  Dort wurde als erstes der Fuß wieder in die normale Stellung gebracht und nach dem Röntgen wurde ich dann operiert.
  Ich bekam eine Metallplatte mit 6 Schrauben und eine zusätzliche Stellschraube. 
  Die Bänder sollten von alleine wieder zusammen wachsen. 
  Im Krankenhaus bekam ich jeden Tag Krankengymnastik und Lymph Drainagen. (schreibt man das so ? )
  6 Wochen durfte ich den Fuß überhaupt nicht belasten, bis die Stellschraube raus kam.
  Mein Hausarzt verschrieb mir keine Krankengymnastik, nur Lymph drainage.
  Ich hab dann die Übungen aus dem Krankenhaus alleine zu Hause gemacht. 
  Meine Wunde verheilte super schnell und ich hatte keinerlei Schmerzen.
  Hatte ich aber auch bei dem Unfall nicht. Nur etwas Druck im Unterschenkel. 
  Nach 6 Wochen kam die Stellschraube raus. Ambulant bei einem niedergelassenen Chirurgen. Dieser verschrieb mir auch wieder Krankengymnastik und Lymph Drainagen.
  Er sagte ich soll voll belasten und die Krücken weglassen. 
  Meine Muskulatur war an beiden Beinen ziemlich verkümmert. Wobei beim betroffenen Bein etwas mehr.
  Der Fuß war nach unten genau so beweglich wie der gesunde, nach oben konnte ich ihn nicht höher als 90 Grad hoch ziehen.
  Seitlich kippen konnte ich den Fuß überhaupt nicht. 
  Stehen konnte ich auf dem Fuß mit voller Belastung, ohne Schmerzen. Bei Bewegung gab es am Innenband und am Außenknöchel Schmerzen.
  Keine stechenden Schmerzen, sondern ein ziehender Schmerz, der proportional zur Belastung war.
  Daher habe ich dann weiter die Krücken benutzt. 
  Als der Arzt das beim Verbandswechsel gesehen hat, hat er eindringlich darauf hingewiesen, das ich die Krücken weg lassen soll.
  Ich hatte jedoch Angst, dass wegen der Schmerzen etwas überlastet wird.
  Er hat mir jedoch versichert, das ich dort nichts Überlasten kann. 
  Also bin ich los marschiert. 
  Ich habe festgestellt, wenn ich langsam laufe und den Fuß bewusst abrolle, dann sind die Schmerzen erträglich. Ich bin dann so lange gelaufen, bis ich merkte, das die Muskulatur im Fuß müde wurde und ich nicht mehr sauber abrollen konnte.
  Da ich aber von zu Hause weggelaufen bin, musste ich noch den gleichen Weg wieder zurück. Das habe ich absichtlich so gemacht, um den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden und nicht zu früh aufzuhören. 
  Das ging ganz gut. Die Schmerzen wurden langsam weniger.
  Wenn ich den Fuß unter Belastung nach oben ziehen musste, wie zum Beispiel beim Treppe runter gehen, dann gab es immer noch Einschränkungen in der Beweglichkeit und die Hacke wurde durch das verkürzte Innenband immer viel zu früh vom Boden gehoben. Außerdem gab es dadurch eine sehr große Belastung auf das Band. 
  Es gab Abende an denen ich das Innenband kühlen musste, um den Schmerz soweit zu lindern das ich schlafen konnte.
  Etwa 2 Wochen nachdem ich wieder belasten durfte, war die Beweglichkeit des Fusses bei Übungen ohne Belastung wieder so wie beim gesunden Fuß.
  Unter Belastung war die Beweglichkeit aber immer noch eingeschränkt und schmerzhaft.
  Es wurde aber von Tag zu Tag besser. 
  Ein Problem waren schräge Laufflächen.
  Wenn der Gehweg rechts höher war als links, dann hatte ich Schmerzen im außenknöchel. Wenn es gerade war, oder rechts tiefer, dann konnte ich ganz normal laufen.
  Ich bin in der ganzen Zeit mit Turnschuhen oder Birkenstock Sandalen gelaufen.

----------


## teletubi

2. Teil,
der Text ist wohl zu lang gewesen: 
                   Durch Schuhe mit Einlagen(ich habe Spreiz Senkfüsse) konnten wir diese Schmerzen weg bekommen. Da meine Füsse gesenkt sind, gab es wohl eine Verschiebung in der Achse des Sprunggelenks. Dieses wurde einseitig am Außenköchel belastet.
  Durch die Einlagen wurde der Druck im Sprunggelenk wieder gleichmäßig verteilt. 
  3 Wochen nach Begin der Belastung bin ich dann wieder Arbeiten gegangen.
  Mein Arbeitgeber ist mir da sehr entgegen gekommen. Er war froh, das ich wieder da war und ich konnte bei der Arbeit das Bein schonen. 
  Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich meine Arbeit sehr liebe und es für mein Gemüt viel besser war wieder arbeiten zu gehen. Der Arzt hätte mich noch weit länger krank geschrieben. 
  Nun musste ich aber wieder normale Schuhe tragen und damit ging der Ärger los.
  In den Schuhen konnte ich den Fuß nicht so abrollen wie in den Sandalen oder Turnschuhen. Dadurch ging die ganze Bewegung die sonst im Fuß selber zum Teil erfolgte, nur noch über das Sprunggelenk. (Ich hoffe man kann das so verstehen.) 
  Die Schwellung, die schon komplett verschwunden war kam wieder und es wurde Schmerzhaft im Sprungelenk. Eine Stelle an der ich vorher keine Schmerzen hatte. 
  Diese neuen Schmerzen kamen langsam. Ich hatte fast 2 Monate, wo ich ohne Beschwerden laufen konnte. Ich war regelmäßig bei der Krankengymnastik und machte einige Übungen auch zu Hause. Die Beweglichkeit war noch etwas eingeschränkt, aber Schmerzen gab es eigentlich nicht mehr. 
  Es wurde darauf hin ein CT gemacht aber nichts festgestellt.
  Der Arzt meinte dass wir das Metall entfernen sollen und die Krankengymnastik solange aussetzen.
  Jetzt warte ich seit 2 Wochen auf den OP Termin, der morgen ist, und ich habe in dieser Zeit nur Sandalen getragen. Jetzt kann ich seit 1 Woche wieder schmerzfrei laufen und die Beweglichkeit ist auch fast wieder 100%. 
  Zu den Schmerzen im Fuß. Ich hatte diese auch. Der Mittelfuss und die Zehen werden von einer Vielzahl von Muskeln stabilisiert. Diese waren durch die Schonzeit von 6 Wochen auch stark verkümmert. Als sie dann wieder belastet wurden, gab es dort ab und zu auch starke Schmerzen unter Belastung. Ich hatte im Bereich des Mittelfusses auch sehr lange eine leichte Schwellung. Und ein anderes Gefühl auf der Fussoberseite bei Berührungen.
  Ich habe mir dann die Füsse richtig kräftig massieren lassen und dadurch wurde der Schmerz sehr schnell besser. 
  Auf Grund der verschiedenen Bewegungseinschränkungen und Schmerzen kam es immer wieder zu Schonhaltungen, die zu Überlastungen z.b. im Knie oder auch im gesunden Bein geführt haben.
  Da haben Massagen immer sehr gut geholfen. 
  Der Unfall ist jetzt über 7 Monate her. Seit 1 Woche ist es so, das ich damit leben könnte, aber ich glaube es wird noch besser. Ich kann zur Zeit laufen wie vor dem Unfall.
   Ich Humpel nicht mehr, der Fuss wird nicht mehr müde, die Bewegung seitlich ist wieder voll da, schräge Fusswege sind kein Problem mehr und ich kann wieder in die Hocke gehen. Es gibt zwar noch ein Spannungsgefühl am Innenband wenn ich unter Belastung den Fuss nach oben bewege, aber ich denke das wird auch noch besser werden. 
  Morgen kommt das Metall heraus. Ich werde darüber berichten. 
Alles Liebe Teletubi

----------


## teletubi

So, das Metall ist raus. 
  Es wurde ambulant gemacht.
  Um 1100 Uhr hatte ich den Termin. Um 1045 war ich dort. Um 1230 war ich wieder zu Hause. 
  Mir wurde ein Zugang im Fuß gelegt und einer am linken Arm.
  Der Unterschenkel wurde lokal betäubt und ich bekam ein Beruhigungsmittel. 
  Es wurden 7 Schrauben und die Platte entfernt. Dafür wurde die alte Narbe in voller Größe wieder aufgeschnitten.
  Der eigentliche Eingriff hat ca. 20 Minuten gedauert, danach musste ich noch 40 Minuten unter Aufsicht liegen.
  Ich konnte die Praxis gehend ohne Krücken verlassen. Da der Unterschenkel noch etwas gelähmt war, ich konnte die Zehen bewegen, aber es war noch nicht wieder das normale Gefühl vorhanden, habe ich natürlich gehumpelt. Schmerzen hatte ich nicht. 
  Ich habe Schmerztabletten mitbekommen, aber bis jetzt noch keine gebraucht.
  Ich kann ganz normal laufen. Der eigentliche Fuß ist so wie vor der Operation, nur die Narbe ziept etwas. 
  Wenn ich den Fuss lange still gelagert habe, dann sind die ersten 2-3 Schritte etwas Schmerzhaft um die Narbe herum, aber ich war schon einkaufen im Supermarkt und das ging ohne Probleme. 
Teletubi

----------


## clagima

Hallo, ich bin selbst betroffen und habe bei meinen Recherchen fast nur negative bzw. schlecht verlaufende Heilungsprozesse im Netz gefunden. Deshalb möchte ich mit meinem Heilungsverlauf Mut machen!
Am 20. Mai in Norwegen umgeknickt, Weber-C Fraktur als Trümmerbruch mit Syndesmose-Riss. 5 Tage später in Norwegen OP, 3 Tage danach Heimflug. Laut hiesigen Ärzten wurde der Bruch sehr lieblos und eher schlecht versorgt (Knochen nicht ordentlich zurück in ursprüngliche Lage gebracht usw.). Ich habe am Aussengelenk eine Platte und 6 Schrauben, am Innengelenk 2 Schrauben und zusätzlich für 6 Wochen eine Stellschraube.
Alle Ärzte (war bei 3 verschiedenen Ärzten mit den Röntgenbildern) sagten, es sei ein sehr komplizierter Bruch und Heilungsverlauf würde sehr lange dauern, Arthrose kommt usw., sehr aufbauend..
Fakt  ist aber, dass nach 6 Wochen die Stellschraube rausgemacht wurde (mit örtl. Betäubung, war nicht schlimm) und ab da habe ich wöchentlich die Belastung von 0 bis 100% innerhalb von 4 Wochen gesteigert. Heute, 6 Wochen nach Entfernung der Stellschraube bin ich bereits wieder täglich ca. 10 - 15 km mit den Hunden unterwegs!!! Natürlich merkt man, dass es nicht so ist wie vor dem Unfall, aber ich bin hochzufrieden! Schmerzen ja, manchmal, aber nicht wirklich der Rede wert, ich will laufen, also tu ich es und es wird von Tag zu Tag besser. Der Physiotherapeut hat nach insgesamt 12 x Lymphdrainage und 12 x 20 Min. Krankengymnastik gesagt, ich brauche nicht mehr kommen, alles ist super und die aktive Bewegung von mir bringt sehr viel mehr als das passive Bewegen durch ihn... Bereits 4 Wochen nach der Stellschraubenentfernung habe ich keine Krücken mehr gebraucht!
Gelenk ist dicker (klar, ist ja noch jede Menge Metall drin), aber nicht mehr geschwollen. Treppen runter noch etwas unrund, aber sonst alles prima, ich bin 3 Monate weiter, als ich es laut Ärtzten mit diesem Bruch sein sollte, also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, es kann auch so gehen, dass man nach insgesamt 12 Wochen nach der OP wieder problemlos Autofahren, Wandern, Rad fahren, Arbeiten kann :Smiley:

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, ich bin nicht Mitglied in diesem Forum, möchte aber auf die Frage antworten.
Ich hatte 2003 eine Weber-C-Fraktur.
Sofort nach der Entfernung aller Schrauben hatte ich Beschwerden, ewig schmerzen, konnte nicht mehr joggen etc. Ich bin Ärztin. Habe also die verschiedensten Kollegen gefragt, angemailt etc. Ohne viel erfolg. Jetzt, 9 Jahre danach weiß ich, dass eine Syndesmoseinsuffizienz war, die mir nun letztendlich auch einen Knorpelschaden eingebracht hat.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, die lieben Kollegen nehmen meine Beschwerden nicht ernst. Noch im September dieses jahres sagte ein als erfahren beschriebener Kollege zu mir: "Das kann keine Syndesmoseinsuffizienz sein, da müßte man ja auf dem Röntgenbild eine Arthrose sehen. Auf dem Röntgenbild muß sie gar nicht zu sehen sein...!
Also: Nicht in der eigenen Stadt nach Hilfe suchen, evtl. mal eine Konsultation bei einem erfahrenen Chefarzt in einer Klinik privat bezahlen, zu finden Unter Fußchirurgie (z.B. Frankfurt/Main).
Ich habe, trotz vielfältiger Beziehungen immerhin 9 Jahre gebraucht, um jemanden zu finden, der die Diagnose korrekt gestellt und auch was unternommen hat.
Nicht aufgeben!!!
Im Internet nach "Komplikationen nach Weber-C- FRaktur" suchen. In ca. 6 Prozent der Fälle gibt es Komplikationen, das ist eben nicht viel.
Viele Grüße, nur Mut, weitersuchen!!!

----------

